# chinese female shooter shooting skill



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

shooting can 5-10m far









http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIwMTA3MzY0.html


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

shooting bottle top at 8 m
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIwMTIwNjQw.html


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

She's goooood.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

My Missus needs to start practicing more!!! For that matter so do I....... :0)


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

My grass is too plush to be able to 'walk' a can like that, and it's illegal to use the street here. However, I may try something similar with a piece of floating wood the next time I'm down at the water. Might be fun to 'walk' a block of wood out to a mooring bouy ... and I imagine calm water will be very unforgiving in displaying misses for all to see.

Eventually, I'm going to have to consider a proper digital camera, so I can record and post videos.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice shooting! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

A idea come to my mind,

Is this a male or 'gay' forum for the time being?


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW ! ! and the fact that she could keep hitting the can as the aspect kept changing from length to width the further she drove it out is a true testament to her skill. Well done young lady!


----------



## Rabbit Poacher (Nov 15, 2010)

*wow!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW, she's good and when she misses, she's very taken aback.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Seen this before good shooting though, their are many shooting video's from the chinese this is one of my favourites 



 although their are many more.


----------

